# ODB II Loggers



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

FYI for anyone interested.

Vehicle tracking and monitoring solutions for small business, fleets, teens, and hobbyists by Davis


----------



## bigfoot_tmn (Jan 9, 2010)

gpieon said:


> FYI for anyone interested.
> ...


Probably this device is not compatible with the original Nissan protocol, although it interesting.
Much more convenient to the owners of X-trail now have the adapter with software and a laptop :OBDII software scan tool - NDSII + blaZt.II data cable

It not only allows you to control certain parameters of the engine, but also perform tests and adjustments, as well as to read trouble codes and reset them, and what I like most about it is able to produce Idle Adjustment.

I recently ordered it.


----------

